# For Sale. Series 2 with Lifetime service. $100 plus Shipping.



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

Like what the title says. Bought a new Tivo Bolt+ and time for this one to go. $100 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

R1elvis said:


> Like what the title says. Bought a new Tivo Bolt+ and time for this one to go. $100 bucks plus shipping.


Did you get the new Bolt+ as part of the recent upgrade offer?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Does the lifetime service still function, or has the box been deactivated?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> Did you get the new Bolt+ as part of the recent upgrade offer?


Yeah, here's hoping that BOLT+ is within the hardware/service return window.

See this post in your other sales thread for more info.


----------



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Does the lifetime service still function, or has the box been deactivated?


Just unplugged the box. Nothing has been deactivated.


----------



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

pfiagra said:


> Did you get the new Bolt+ as part of the recent upgrade offer?


no. I just bit the bullet and paid full retail.


----------



## caupton50 (Apr 18, 2017)

R1elvis said:


> Like what the title says. Bought a new Tivo Bolt+ and time for this one to go. $100 bucks plus shipping.


How much is shipping to 38002?


----------



## caupton50 (Apr 18, 2017)

pfiagra said:


> Did you get the new Bolt+ as part of the recent upgrade offer?


Also I have Comcast basic sd tv. With the tivo box will I get HD when I replace the x1 infinity box with your TIVO?


----------



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

caupton50 said:


> How much is shipping to 38002?


ball park $20 bucks.


----------



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

caupton50 said:


> Also I have Comcast basic sd tv. With the tivo box will I get HD when I replace the x1 infinity box with your TIVO?


My S2 is not HD sorry. I just upgraded to a TIVO HD unit.


----------

